# Stolen green Crazy 88 6.2



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Boat*

Natalie is the shit... so if we find who stole her boat... let me know. I'm not against the use of force to teach assholes a lesson.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes. Force should be used. That's what Vikings are for.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*red 88*

I've got a red 88 6.2 with one year on it that I'll happy to part with for a less than reasonable price. Natalie - check your email.

Mark


----------

